# Remote Control Release Basket Plans Needed



## slipperyd12 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi Everyone
I have been seeing white pigeon releases on Youtube where the boxes open with a remote.
I would like to build on for a Easter release. Has anyone built one or have the plans on what to use? I was thinking of using a car door remote. I would appreciate any ideas. 
Thanks John


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Get you a cheap remote control and servo for a rc plane or car and a small bungee cord to open the door when the servo opens the lock?


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Yep that will work. Or if you wanted to trip it from a long ways away you can use a cell phone or walkie talkies. Just use a car door lock mechanism and a ear phone jack cut plugged into the phone or walkie talkie, run the wires through a voltage booster then to a 9v battery pack that is hooked to the door locker. When you hit the call button on the walkie or call the cell it will trigger the door locker to pull the latch holding the lid down. Walah!!! birds fly and you can do it from 100 miles away if you want. WOW I really over do everything


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

slipperyd12 said:


> Hi Everyone
> I have been seeing white pigeon releases on Youtube where the boxes open with a remote.
> I would like to build on for a Easter release. Has anyone built one or have the plans on what to use? I was thinking of using a car door remote. I would appreciate any ideas.
> Thanks John


Why???? Part of the release is the couple or person of interest releases the bird. This makes it personal, memoriable. A remote control just turns the release into a show.

Just a thought,
Tony


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

One of the coolest releases I did everyone had birds to release at the bride and groom instead of throwing rice. As they came down the line of people they were all releasing and got some great photos also. Luckily no poop!!


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

90% of the time pigeons will not release when flying, true or not I really don't know lol lol


----------



## slipperyd12 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Remote release*

Hi Guys

Sounds pretty good on me getting this done.  O.K. I went to the RC parts web page and I see the servo parts
If anyone has any pictures of one they made it would be nice to see how it looks. I like the walkie talkie or cell phone idea.
The reason I want a remote is. At our church Easter sunrise service we set all the chairs facing a white cross draped with a beautiful purple cloth that the sun rises behind and I want to place my basket there and the seating is about 75 yards away.And then at the end of the last song I can hit the button and release around 30 dove. Thanks for the ideas 
John


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

75 yards might be pushing the limits of the remote car parts. This is the easiest cheapest way so if you can make it work I would.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

If you get every thing to work we like pictures.

Dave


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I have been researching this too. I found this on ebay. It has a range of 200 feet. Just need a 12volt power supply.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Remo...9392690QQsspagenameZRSSQ3aBQ3aSRCHQ3aUSQ3a105


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

According to the specs the first one is a master and the other three are slaves to it.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I wonder if this would have enough power to run the door locks?http://cgi.ebay.com/1-Battery-Box-H...007?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item230f96f61f


----------



## jpsnapdy (Apr 4, 2010)

Wingsonfire said:


> 90% of the time pigeons will not release when flying, true or not I really don't know lol lol


I can guarantee some other birds do !!! Lol


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

This looks like a better battery pack complete with charger. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pcs-12V-1300m...586944377?pt=US_Batteries&hash=item230fae6b79


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

WJ,

Just a thought: you may want to ask for the "minimum amperage required" to drive those lock mechanisms. Car systems are measured in amps while the batteries are measured in milli-amps (1/1000 of an amp). You may need upwards of 3 or 4 amps to actuate those locks. If so look into a motorcycle or lawn mower battery. Should be less than $30 and you can use a standard car battery charger.

The other option would be a "jumper box" for starting a car with a dead battery. A bit larger, but should be easier to carry around.


----------

